# Is rock docket using cap?????



## Lezy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Guys, I download Dock Rocket on my 4 PC, which I connected to internet, PLEASE, I WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS PROGRAMME IS SAFE AND THEY ARE NOT USING CAP OR MY BANDWITH TO REMAIN ON THE SCREEN? Please, I will appreciate your adivice.

Leye.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's just a program that emulates the dock bar in Mac OS, it doesn't use any bandwidth.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you mean RocketDock and you downloaded it from the *official site*, it's perfectly safe. I've been using it for a couple of years in XP. It uses less than 10mb RAM and doesn't need to connect to the internet at all.


----------

